# What is the Glory of God to you?



## pm (Aug 29, 2008)

The Bible is full of verses on the Glory of God, but what does "Glory" mean.

Some words from my dictionary that seem to apply are praise, honor, renown, admiration, worship, magnificence, radiance.

One reading suggests it is the marriage of God's Holiness and Perfection with His Love, and this marriage is in Christ Jesus.

It is obvious that words are inadequate, but words are all we have.

What is the Glory of God to you?


----------



## pm (Aug 30, 2008)

*We are created for God's Glory*

Isaiah 43:7
Everyone who is called by My name, And whom I have created for My glory, Whom I have formed, even whom I have made."


----------

